# Latest trends on cash rents



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More on cash rents....some detailed trending.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...h_rent_trends_/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would say that landlords need to also be requiring records of pesticides and herbicides used during a year and the right to approve what the leasee uses. Especially the year prior to the end of a longer term lease.

We had a renter on one of our farms the last year of his lease he decided to grow "organic" corn. So he grew organic corn and a huge amount of weeds which went to seed. Here 5 years later we are still fighting those weeds every spring in hay.


----------

